

John Resig's Talks at the 2009 jQuery Conference - rickharrison
http://ejohn.org/blog/talks-at-the-2009-jquery-conference/

======
j79
I had the chance to attend the conference. The talks were great and I'm
excited about the next release!

I also got my book signed by John, so that was very cool (and John is
awesome!)

------
shabda
21.56% of all sites (indexed by builtwith.com) use jquery!

Wow.

------
WilliamLP
Anyone else find it ironic that the slides are displayed in Flash?

~~~
jeresig
Not really - until there's a good Keynote -> JavaScript converter we've got to
play the hand that we've been dealt. I actually built one a while back that
converted a PDF into a series of images then gave them a simple slideshow:
<http://ejohn.org/blog/easy-pdf-sharing/>

It worked 'ok' but it didn't maintain any of the embedded links. I kind of
gave up since it's an imperfect solution.

~~~
pstuart
How about S5, ported to jquery?

<http://staticfree.info/projects/jqs5>

------
scotth
Big-oh of 3n? 5n?

